# Descaling copper water lines



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I just got a call from a potential customer about descaling a ton (1500' of 3"-1") of copper water lines. The lines have been in use in an open solar system with city water running through them for 20+ years. The plan is to re-use the lines in a new closed system. Apparently they need the lines descaled in order to qualify for a rebate from the state. 

What would you run though 20+ year old type m copper that would do *any* good and not cause leaks? I told them that the copper is probably so thin that any caustic solution would likely cause it to leak but they don't seem worried. I think they want to go though the motions for the rebate and aren't worried about how much or little scale is removed. From what I gathered on the phone nobody is prepared to pay for new copper since it would be $$$$$$$. Is this even something worth doing? From what I heard, they'd be happy if I ran distilled water though it for 30 minutes and winked. 







Paul


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

White vinegar, get in your case probably a 55 gal barrel. Take a small submergeable pump and hoses for hot and cold water line, then recirc the vinegtar through the system.


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

Wink away my friend wink away ... 

Lifer...


----------



## rynisbalinis (Jan 20, 2011)

*vinegar cures all!!!!*

i would definitely use vinegar over any chemicals, or simply wink wink>>>


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Lifer said:


> Walk away my friend walk away ...
> 
> Lifer...


There's a little man in my brain that is saying the same thing. 

I'm going to call them tomorrow either way so I've got some time to think about it at least. I REALLY want to replace all the copper with new but I'm hearing that it's way out of the budget.








Paul


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> I just got a call from a potential customer about descaling a ton (1500' of 3"-1") of copper water lines. The lines have been in use in an open solar system with city water running through them for 20+ years. The plan is to re-use the lines in a new closed system. Apparently they need the lines descaled in order to qualify for a rebate from the state.
> 
> What would you run though 20+ year old type m copper that would do *any* good and not cause leaks? I told them that the copper is probably so thin that any caustic solution would likely cause it to leak but they don't seem worried. I think they want to go though the motions for the rebate and aren't worried about how much or little scale is removed. From what I gathered on the phone nobody is prepared to pay for new copper since it would be $$$$$$$. Is this even something worth doing? From what I heard, they'd be happy if I ran distilled water though it for 30 minutes and winked.
> 
> ...



You will need to circulate a diluted boiler cleaner(HCL acid as the main ingredient) through the system. Check the PH every few minutes and keep adding HCL acid in small amounts to keep the PH at about 6.5

Agitation and/or vibration of the pipes after the first 30 min helps allot.

Make sure they sign a waiver. You will not be responsible for any leaks due to corrosion of the pipes. You recommend replacement.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Whatever you decide to do, make sure in your proposal there is something under 'terms and conditions' that covers you in case they develop a leak in copper tubing. If something happens (ie: leak) you know they are going to blame you. You don't want them telling the judge, "Your honor, our pipes were fine until the plumber touched them."


----------



## dclark (Dec 12, 2010)

I found some interesting options mentioned on another forum.

http://www.eng-tips.com/viewthread.cfm?qid=196543&page=4

The citric acid option might be workable. 20 grams per litre, or about 2% solution is mentioned.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*rock*

do as you want but if it was me i would consider if there was enough money to cover the heartburn. i think you know the answer. breid.............:rockon:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I use barnett item # 880500

Works great and is cheap.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Rock steady, post pics if you can. I have never had to de-scale anything (well except for fish), so I'd like to see pics if you go ahead with the work.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. :thumbup:

This is just a bid I'll be giving to a solar contractor who is bidding the project. No guaranty I'll be doing this but I'll take pictures if I do.






Paul


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

ZETA ROD IONIZER Cant post link right now. It will take a few days but it will do it.


----------

